# Psalm 46



## jaybird0827 (Sep 23, 2006)

_To the chief Musician, for the sons of Korah,_
_A Song upon Alomoth._




> In this psalm, probably composed for celebrating some remarkable victory, we have, (1.) Bold triumphs of faith in God himself, and the mercies of the new covenant, amidst the most alarming danger and distress which can be supposed, ver. 1-6. (2.) A thankful rehearsal of the great things which God had wrought for the deliverance of his people, and the destruction of their enemies, ver. 6-9. (3.) God's heart-composing promise of promoting his own glory in every providence; and faith's expectation of protection and safety, ver 10-11.
> 
> 
> While I sing it, come my soul, encourage thyself in Jehovah as thy God, and thy all. Come drink abundantly out of Jesus' heart-gladdening river of life Â* his word, his blood, his Spirit, his fulness, his love! And holding fast the beginning of thy confidence unto the end, always give thanks. John Brown of Haddington​
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

The _real_ 'battle hymn of the Reformation.


----------

